# Experiment over.. now the real 1st grow



## Firepower (May 2, 2007)

so after experimenting with some bagseeds and the temperatures in my grow area, i think im ready, got some good seeds and they are off

Soil: Miracle Grow 3 month feed
Cab: 3ft wide, 2ft. deep 2 ft tall. ( dog kennel converted to grow box) only for vegging.
Lighting: 6-23w CFL  /  2-13w CFL
ventilation: 1 cpu fan pointing at lights (intake) - 2 6" table fans (1 intake & 1 exhaust)
Temperature: 78 - 90 F
Nutes: superthrive every other watering. regular dosage
Strain: N/A -  came off a sticky plant that was pollenated with a male so bud had seeds.

the other plants in there were my bagseed experiment, They stretched originally due to the lighting, after i finished the setup i ended up with 9,000 Lumens so i took off a couple lights due to heat. and thats when they started growing horizontally. im gonna use those to test out the flowering room once i make it soon.


----------



## BSki8950 (May 2, 2007)

they are strecthing a little bit ... try and get more light on them ... i do like the set up though


----------



## Kindbud (May 2, 2007)

yeah the set up is pretty cool even tho im in outdoor grower but yeah they need more light lower it a little and see if they stop strecthin so much


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 2, 2007)

Very creative!


----------



## turtledro (May 3, 2007)

can you hook that black tray up whereever you want in the cage?


----------



## DLtoker (May 3, 2007)

cool.


----------



## derf (May 4, 2007)

how did you wire your cpu fan to plug in to an outlet. cause i have to put some in my grow box for vents but would rather not have a shocking experience while doing it


----------



## Firepower (May 4, 2007)

turtledro: yes the tray is free standing so i can adjust it with wires if i needed too.. and it came with the kennel.

derf: i took an adapter i had lying around for a desk calculator that was 12V and hooked them up to that and since it is 12volts you can touch the wires all you want and you wont feel a thing!!!  its only 12 volts -  but before i had the 12v adapter i had a car battery attached to it... it went for 2 weeks without dying, exactly how long will it last?, i dont know but at least 2 weeks on 24/0 is possible with a car battery..


----------



## Firepower (May 4, 2007)

Update:  i used a cab i made for testing some cooling hardware (TEC) that didnt work. so now that is my VEG box for 2-3 weeks..
here is the pics:


----------



## Richy-B (May 13, 2007)

Hey there,
    Like your growing setup. I just came home with my camera, so I'm going to go tinker with it for a bit. That way I can show ya'll what I've been talking about. I agree about lowering your lights.


----------



## Firepower (May 17, 2007)

ko, to me they are growing a little slower, but i dont know..  here is a pic from 2 days ago on the 15, what do you guys think, i had them on 24 hr light, but im gonna put them in the bigger cab for 18 / 6 with more LUmens..


----------



## stoner4life (May 17, 2007)

nice


----------



## 3patas (May 17, 2007)

looking good  good luck


----------



## Viracocha711 (Jul 13, 2007)

That is a very cool idea! I like it!

V711


----------



## Firepower (Aug 4, 2007)

Its been a while.. but i got some pics up

1&2 (same plant) female left over from original experiment
3&8 (same plant) female left over from original experiment
so out of the 4 seeds i got 2 females, pistils showing beautifully

5&6 same plant

7&4 same plant


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Aug 4, 2007)

Looking great FP. Keep it up and you'll have some dank.


----------



## CaLiO (Aug 4, 2007)

Looking good so far, what are your plans for flowering?


----------



## Firepower (Aug 4, 2007)

Not sure yet, they were started as an indoor crop but after separating with my wife they definitely had to end up outside, it all depends where i move to, they bigger ones are about 3 ft tall already from ground to top, so room will be an issue here..
plus i still have them in the half milk jugs, so i need to transplant them, 
they were 3 big plants left, but 1 turned HERMIE after my exwife literally swung it across the yard and broke a lot of stems.. 
i cleaned out the roots on the hermie and there was a lot of roots, i know the babies gotaa be cramped down there.. im trimming the leaves and see if i can get some hash with the alcohol process


----------



## Firepower (Sep 22, 2007)

so my plants have been outside for some time now and are in flowering, i only had 1 in a big pot, the rest were still in milk jugs so i went ahaead and transpalnted all 3 of them into bigger pots a 5 days ago with MG Organic and perlite, its been raining every other day for a couple of hours so they been getting a good watering, pots have 4 1'4" drainage hole on each. Been feeding regularly MG house plant food 8-7-6 Every other watering and just recently found some orchid plant food made by worms that is a foliar spray, 0.03-0.02-0.02 and ive been using that 2 times a week for the last 2 weeks on all the plants.
Water has been tap water from beggining to now that has been sitting outside for 24 hours first
Last week i had a massive Fan leave blowout after i treated them with the spermicide spray for mites( had also done the nicotine spray and alcohol a month before), it was a bad infection where all the big leaves were covered in microdots from the mites, so i think the plants just got rid of the excess baggage and went on, the smaller leaves havent shown sign of yellowing yet and i found more thrichome coverage on them also today. so here are the pics:

*Plant 1 & 2* are the original test tube babies from my experimental grow.

*Plant 2 & 3* are some good bagseed that i got a hold off and was planted about 2 months after the first plants and did not go through an experimental process.. LOL.:hubba: 
I also noticed today that all the plants have leaves with the tip curled a little up, im not surte how long just noticed it today..

Ok guys, need all your experienced growers opinions, they had preflowers so its kind of hard to know exactly how long they been flowering but im guessing 2-3 weeks

Plant 1: Pics 1,2,3
Plant 2: Pics 4,5,6
Plant 3: Pics 7,8
Plant 4: Pics 9,10


----------



## swishAsweet (Sep 22, 2007)

yea...those aight...what strains Rthey


----------



## Firepower (Sep 22, 2007)

I have no clue, the smaller plants are definitely a stronger strain since they got some nice fat colas growing and the smell is so much stronger and rich than the others, i dont even know if they are sativas or indicas.. lol..


----------



## DLtoker (Sep 22, 2007)

Not lookin too bad FP.  I would ease up on the nutes... Especially the foliar feeding.  While reading how often you fert them, I expected to see some nute burn.  Give them a good flush and give them straight water for a week.  They really dont look bad man... :aok:


----------



## Firepower (Sep 23, 2007)

what about the small tips on leaves curling up. what is that about?


----------



## Nico (Sep 24, 2007)

Firepower said:
			
		

> what about the small tips on leaves curling up. what is that about?


 
Generally a sign of nute or Nitrogen burn.

What fert are you using it should also tell you the NPK content.

Remeber to change to a lower Nitrogen higher Potassim nute if flowering.

Nico

My Grow http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=14543


----------



## Firepower (Sep 26, 2007)

while flowering MG house plant food 8-7-6

and the last 2 weeks a natural foliar feed made with worms
 0.03-0.02-0.02


----------



## Firepower (Oct 3, 2007)

k, its been raining every day so the plants have gotten a nice natural flush and still that 1 plant has most of its leaves still turning yellow, ive been keeping an eye on all of them and this is the only plant doing that..


----------



## greenville (Oct 13, 2007)

how much do you feed them?


----------



## mastersativa (Oct 24, 2007)

Could just be 2 much water bro. Got an update?


----------

